# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Red rumped ο Λαζαράκος

## Τουλα

Γεια σας παιδιά. Μετά την πικρα που έφαγα... αφότου έχασα το Πάσχα τον Παντελή, συνέβη το εξής.
Στην γειτονιά μου, ενω κοίταζα τα μπαλκόνια (μια και ακόμα ψάχνω τον Παντελή μου) ανακάλυψα ενα ζευγάρι red rumped με 2 μωρά που δυστυχώς τωρα ζει μόνο το ένα μωρό και είναι σπίτι μου.
Τα είχαν μια οικογένεια Αλβανών. Την επομένη όταν πήγα σπίτι τους για να δω από κοντά τα μωρά έπαθα σοκ. Υπήρχε μόνο ένα και αυτό φαγωμένο και ξεπουπουλιασμένο παντού. Το κορμάκι του από τα τσιμπήματα της μάνας του ήταν κόκκινο και πληγωμένο και αυτό προσπαθούσε να αμυνθεί όταν η μάνα το ξεπουπούλιαζε. Ηταν χαμένο από χέρι. Ενώ δεν με ενδιέφερε το είδος του πουλιού απόφασισα να το παρω. Μου είπε ότι μου το δίνει 50 ευρώ!!! Πίστευε πως με κορόιδεψε γιατί ήμουν ηλίθια, όμως ειλικρινά το πήρα γιατί το λυπήθηκα. Να αναρρώσει και βλέπω αν θα το κρατήσω ή θα το χαρίσω. Το εχω μόνο 2 μέρες.
Σήμερα το πρωί είδα ότι εκτός από κεχρί millet αρχισε να τρώει και κανονικά σποράκια ασπούρι και αβγοτροφή. Του εχω βάλει και βιταμίνες και εχει πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα. Χθες το εβαλα πάνω μου και ετρωγε κεχρί ασταμάτητα. Είναι πολύ φάτσα. Λυπάμαι το άλλο μικρό που δεν το πρόλαβα. Το φοβερό ήταν ότι ισχυριζόταν ότι κάποιο περιστέρι που ήρθε από εξω του τρυπησε το κεφάλι και το σκότωσε. Οταν του είπα ότι η μάνα ειναι επιθετική γιατί θελει να ξαναζευγαρώσει όπως διάβασα στο internet (ήδη είχε κάνει καινούργιο αβγό) μου απάντησε ότι μπορεί και να συνέβη αυτό αλλά δεν είχε αλλο κλουβί. Θα σας κατεβάσω φωτο να δείτε τον ασχημούλη... αλλά καλόκαρδο Λαζαρο. Αυτά....

----------


## μαρια ν

Αχ να το χαιρεσαι και καλα εκανες και το πηρες αφου δεν το προσεχαν αναμενουμε συντομα φωτο

----------


## daras

σου τα ειπα και στο πμ Τουλα....το λεω κι εδω..κριμα που τετοιοι ανθρωποι φροντιζουν πουλια...περαν απο το οτι αδιαφορουσαν να βλεπουν τα μικρα να υποφερουν απο τους ιδιους τους τους γονεις...ουτε θελησαν να ακουσουν...και εκμετταλευτηκαν τη συμπονοια σου δινοντας σου ενα μικρο σε πολυ κακη κατασταση σε μια τιμη αρκετα υψηλοτερη απο αυτην που παιρνεις ενα αριστο πουλι.
απο οπου και να το δεις...απαραδεκτοι. κριμα!
να χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου και περιμενουμε φωτο!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Ετσι είναι φίλε μου Πάνο αλλά αυτοί αν τους ρωτήσεις θα σου πουν πως είναι και φιλόζωοι. Η γυναίκα μου υπέδειξε να τον ταίζω και σποράκια και βιταμίνες... Εδώ γελάμε!!! Θα σας βαλω φωτο μολις πάω σπίτι να τον δείτε!!!

----------


## douriakos

οχ κριμα εχω και εγω πουλια του ειδους και η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια ειναι επιθετικα και χωρις να θελουν να ξαναζευγαρωσουν με τα μικρα τους αφου και εγω πολλες φορες τα εσωσα παρατριχα....

----------


## COMASCO

αρχικα τουλα σου ευχομαι ο λαζαρακος να γινει γερος και δυνατος σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο...!!!λυπαμαι που υπαρχουν ακομα ατομα που εχουν υπο την κατοχη τους πουλια χωρις να ξερουν ουτε τα ''στοιχειωδη''
περιμενουμε φωτο συντομα...

----------


## Τουλα



----------


## Athina

Μπορεί να είναι ΚΑΤΑΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΜΈΝΟ είναι όμως μια πανέμορφη και πολύ γλυκιά ψυχούλα!
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον μικρό που σίγουρα πηγαίνοντας μαζί σου θα τα έχει!
Ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο σου Τούλα!
Να μας κρατάς ενήμερους...

----------


## svevo30

Με τη φροντίδα και την αγάπη που θα δώσεις εσύ στο μικρούλι είμαι σίγουρος πως σε λίγο καιρό αυτή η φάτσουλα θα είναι πανέμορφη και θα τη θαυμάζουμε όλοι...μπράβο σου που το πήρες κοντά σου και το γλίτωσες!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Θέλω πολύ να δω πως θα γίνει μετά από 1 μήνα μπορεί και λιγότερο στα χέρια σου!! να μας καραβμβαρδίσεις με εικόνες τα λατρεύω αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια!

----------


## vicky_ath

> 


Ρε παιδιά, τι πλασματάκι υπέροχο είναι αυτό???? Έχω πάθει πλάκα....
Τούλα είναι υπερτυχερό που έπεσε στα χέρια σου... τώρα για τους τύπους που το είχαν προτιμώ να μην πω τίποτα...

Απλά πρέπει να το βοηθήσεις να επανέλθει. Αρχικά, είμαστε σίγουροι πως είναι απογαλακτισμένο?? Πόσων ημερών είναι? Το ρωτάω αυτό για να δούμε μήπως θα έπρεπε να του δίνεις και κρεμούλα για νεοσσούς..
Η διατροφή του πρέπει να είναι φουλ στην πρωτείνη, οπότε δίνε ανελλιπώς καθημερινά αυγό και αυγοτροφή. Λαχανικά και φρούτα ελεύθερα, καθώς και το μείγμα σπόρων του και κεχρί. Αυγοτροφή φτιάχνεις κάποια εσύ ή δίνεις έτοιμη, και ποια?
Πολύ καλά κάνεις επίσης και του δίνεις συμπλήρωμα βιταμινών. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάποιο που θα το χρησιμοποιούσαμε και για πτερόρροια, π.χ. Muta-Vit, το οποίο περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα για την δημιουργία ενός υγιούς φτερώματος, κάτι που το μικρό έχει απόλυτη ανάγκη!

----------


## svevo30

Εμένα με συγκλόνισαν τα μάτια του, τι ματάρες υπέροχες κι εκφραστικές είναι αυτές ρε παιδιά...!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Ωχ τι μου θυμησες τωρα...
Μακαρι Τουλα στα χερια σου να γινει ενας γερος,ευτυχισμενος και υγιης παπαγαλος!
Δεν κλαιει για κρεμα;Εμαθες μηπως ποσο μηνων ειναι;

----------


## lagreco69

Θεε μου!! εαν και χωρις πουπουλακια και ταλαιπωρημενο ειναι πανεμορφο!! Τουλα εισαι υπεροχη που εσωσες αυτο το μικρο!! δεν θα σχολιασω καν για τους πρωην ζωοφιλους κατοχους του. ειναι πολυ γλυκο αυτο το πλασματακι και πολυ τυχερο που ειναι πια στα χερια σου!! ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα παει μια χαρα απο εδω και περα!!! να μας κρατας ενημερουν για την πορεια του και με πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιες!!! ειλικρινα  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Καλά θα΄γίνει τόσο όμορφο που δεν θα παίζεται με τίποτα!!! κοιτα ωραιο χρώμα που έχει στο κεφαλακι και στα φτεράκια του... Και κοιτα ποσο γρήγορα καθεται στο χερι σου, είμαι σίγουρη οτι εχει καταλαβει ήδη πως έκανε τη τυχη του!!!!
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γινει γρηγορα οπως του αξίζει να ειναι!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

η σπιρταδα στα ματια του φαινεται! και ηδη σε εμπιστευεται. εχεις καταφερει το σηνατικοτερο!
το να επανελθει το πουλι και να αποκτησει αυτα τα υπεροχα χρωματα των αρσενικων rumped ειναι απλα θεμα χρονου νομιζω στα χερια σου.
ενημερωνε μας με φωτο οποτε μπορεις! θα εχεις εναν καταπληκτικο και πανεμορφο φιλαρακο!!

----------


## Τουλα

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει ο Λαζαράκος. Οσο για την ηλικία του μου είπαν πως είναι ενός μήνα. Και εγώ σκέφτηκα για κρέμα, αλλά τον βλέπω να τρώει άνετα κεχρί αυγοτροφή και λίγο ασπούρι και δεν θέλω να τον ζορίσω. Χθες μου έκανε λίγη διάροια και φοβάμαι μήπως είχα βάλει παραπάνω βιταμίνη στο νερό του. Μετά επανήλθε και οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν καλύτερα. Φρούτο δεν τρώει ακόμα. Του αρέσει πολύ το millet. Eίναι πολύ γλυκός αλλά θελει τον χρόνο του για να επανέλθει. Το φοβερό είναι ότι το σκυλί μου η Σουσού κανίς γκριφόν το λατρεύει και τον γλείφει από πάνω μεχρι κάτω και αυτός καθεται και το απολαμβάνει. Τα ζωα εχουν τους δικους τους κωδικούς...

----------


## vag21

που ηταν και που πηγε.τυχερος μεσα στην ατυχια του ο μικρος.μπραβο ρε τουλα.

----------


## Kostakos

Kαλα μιλάμε αυτό το πλασματάκι 8α περάσει ζωή και κότα!!

----------


## orion

κουκλι... να το προσεχεις

----------


## mitsman

οτι και να πω τωρα εγω,..... το πουλακι τα λεει ολα απο μια και μονο εικονα...... 

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και να ξερεις οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα εχεις ενα πραγματικο φιλο.... τα ζωα ξερουν να εκτιμουν και να αναγνωριζουν!

----------


## Kostakos

Αυτό ξαναπέστο Μητσάκο!!

----------


## mariakappa

συγχαριτηρια τουλα.μπορει να πονεσες με τον παντελακο αλλα ο λαζαρακος βρεθηκε στο δρομο σου για να τον αναστησεις και να σου απαλυνει τον πονο.

----------


## Τουλα

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενθάρυνση και τα καλά σας λόγια. Ο σύντροφος μου Γιάννης γνωστός στο φορουμ ως Johny θελει να αναλάβει την εκπαίδευση του μια και είναι πιο πολύ της εκπαίδευσης και της πειθαρχίας. Επομένως θα βλέπετε φωτο από τον Γιάννη μια και αυτός το κατέχει να κατεβάζει φωτο. Ενα είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τον φροντίσουμε τον Λαζαράκο ή Λάζο και οι δυο μας το ίδιο.

----------


## Kostakos

Kαι καλά θα κάνετε!!

----------


## lilith

καλά έπαθα ζημιά με το μικρό είναι κουκλί έστω κ έτσι φαντάσου αμα βγάλει πουπουλα πως θα γίνει!!να σου ζήσει!τυχερός ο μικρούλης!!!!

----------


## Jonny

> Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενθάρυνση και τα καλά σας λόγια. Ο σύντροφος μου Γιάννης γνωστός στο φορουμ ως Johny θελει να αναλάβει την εκπαίδευση του μια και είναι πιο πολύ της εκπαίδευσης και της πειθαρχίας. Επομένως θα βλέπετε φωτο από τον Γιάννη μια και αυτός το κατέχει να κατεβάζει φωτο. Ενα είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τον φροντίσουμε τον Λαζαράκο ή Λάζο και οι δυο μας το ίδιο.


Αυτό το παλικαράκι με κέρδισε ενώ δεν με απασχολούσε καθόλου η κατοχή-δέσμευση ενός παπαγάλου, όταν τον είδα μόλις τον έφερε η Τούλα, μου γύρισαν τα μάτια από αυτό που αντίκρισα, δεν έχω ξαναδεί από κοντά πουλάκι σε τέτοια κατάσταση αλλά παρόλα αυτά με την πρώτη κιόλας επαφή μου έκανε κάτι,παρόλο το άγχος του,την ταλαιπωρία του και πιθανός τον πόνο του ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί και έκατσε να τον βγάλω έξω από το κλουβάκι που ήταν και επειδή ήταν μικρή η πόρτα έσκυψε κιόλας ο απίστευτος για να βγει, χωρίς να φοβηθεί ή να αμυνθεί, αυτό ήταν.....τέλειος χαρακτήρας και είπα να ασχοληθώ και εγω μαζί του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

o μικρος αρχισε αρχημα αλλα θα εχει πολυ ομορφη ζωουλα απ εδω και περα.... αν ειναι ετσι και μου αρεσει τοσο φανταζομαι οταν μεγαλωσει...

τι θα μπορουσε να γινει με τους γονεις του ομως?και τα επομενα μωρα τους πιθανο να εχουν την ιδια μεταχειρηση...

----------


## daras

> τι θα μπορουσε να γινει με τους γονεις του ομως?και τα επομενα μωρα τους πιθανο να εχουν την ιδια μεταχειρηση...


τωρα πλεον οι ιδιοκτητες βλεπουν τους γονεις σαν μηχανες και τα μωρα σαν 50ευρα! τραγικο!!!...αλλα αλλα θα κανω μια αισιοδοξη σκεψη: πως ισως η ελπιδα του ευκολου χρηματος να τους κανει να τα προσεξουν λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## kaveiros

Μπραβο Τουλα, το πουλακι σωθηκε και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δε θα θελεις να το δωσεις μετα. Ειναι μικρο και να εισαι σιγουρη οτι στο προσωπο σου θα αναγνωριζει τον σωτηρα του. Θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη mitsman...ολα τα ζωα αναγνωριζουν και καταλαβαινουν. Το καθενα με τον τροπο του. Για την ομορφια , μονο ασχημο δεν ειναι. Ενα κουκλακι ειναι και σε λιγο καιρο στα χερια σου θα ειναι ακομα πιο κουκλι. Για αυτους τους αθλιους που το ειχαν εχω να πω οτι ολα εδω πληρωνονται. Μακαρι να τους παρει καποιος και το ζευγαρι. Δεν ειναι αξιοι να κρατησουν τιποτα ζωντανο.

----------


## lagreco69

> τωρα πλεον οι ιδιοκτητες βλεπουν τους γονεις σαν μηχανες και τα μωρα σαν 50ευρα! τραγικο!!!...αλλα αλλα θα κανω μια αισιοδοξη σκεψη: πως ισως η ελπιδα του ευκολου χρηματος να τους κανει να τα προσεξουν λιγο παραπανω.



Ισως να τους εστελνες την φιλοζωικη να τους εκανε καποιες συστασεις!!!!!!!!!!!! ανωνυμα εαν δεν θελεις να αναμιχθεις

----------


## Τουλα

Καλημέρα. Δεν νομιζω ότι θα εδινε λύση η φιλοζωική.
Η μονη λύση θα ήταν να αγοραζε κάποιος το ζευγάρι για να γλυτώσει. Αυτοί έλεγαν ότι επειδή το παιδί τους έχει αλλεργία θα το πουλήσουν και αυτό. Ηταν πανέμορφο ζευγάρι και είχαν ξεκινήσει να κάνουν καινούργια αβγά και ο τύπος τα είχε ρίξει στον πάτο του κλουβιου γιατί δεν ήθελε άλλα πουλιά. Εγω δεν εχω την δυνατότητα να αγοράσω και το ζευγάρι και από θεμα χώρου και περιποίησης. Ευχομαι αν τα πουλήσει να πάνε σε καλά χέρια.
Ο Λαζαράκος είναι καλύτερα τρώει και βγάζει καινούργια πουπουλάκια. Σύντομα θα κατεβάσουμε φωτο από το καινούργιο του σπίτι που ετοιμάζει ο Γιάννης (Jonny) o τρελομπαμπάς.

----------


## COMASCO

αντε με το καλο!!!!περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες...!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Καλημέρα. Δεν νομιζω ότι θα εδινε λύση η φιλοζωική.
> Η μονη λύση θα ήταν να αγοραζε κάποιος το ζευγάρι για να γλυτώσει. Αυτοί έλεγαν ότι επειδή το παιδί τους έχει αλλεργία θα το πουλήσουν και αυτό. Ηταν πανέμορφο ζευγάρι και είχαν ξεκινήσει να κάνουν καινούργια αβγά και ο τύπος τα είχε ρίξει στον πάτο του κλουβιου γιατί δεν ήθελε άλλα πουλιά. Εγω δεν εχω την δυνατότητα να αγοράσω και το ζευγάρι και από θεμα χώρου και περιποίησης. Ευχομαι αν τα πουλήσει να πάνε σε καλά χέρια.
> Ο Λαζαράκος είναι καλύτερα τρώει και βγάζει καινούργια πουπουλάκια. Σύντομα θα κατεβάσουμε φωτο από το καινούργιο του σπίτι που ετοιμάζει ο Γιάννης (Jonny) o τρελομπαμπάς.



Τι να πω!!! το παιζουν και φιλοζωοι. χαιρομαι για τον Λαζαρο!! οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος παραπανω οποσδηποτε φωτο απο το μαναρακι το ομορφο!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Σήμερα ο Γιαννης θα του αγοράσει το καινούργιο του σπίτι. Μόλις το στησουμε θα κατεβάσουμε φωτο έκπληξη!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Σήμερα ο Γιαννης θα του αγοράσει το καινούργιο του σπίτι. Μόλις το στησουμε θα κατεβάσουμε φωτο έκπληξη!!!!




Ανυπομωνουμε!!!  ::

----------

